# Time for Skilled Visa Processing 175



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi

I am new to this forum am glad i found you all 

I have applied for visa 175 under skilled category and now few days back they asked me for medicals and police clearance documents .

I sent them both of them through email by scanning and medicals reports were sent by courier to local clearing unit address given by DIMA


How much time i need to wait after this , any ideas?

What are the things DIMA people do after this step?

Do they do job verification / document verification after this?

I am just curious how much more i have to wait , am just keeping my fingers crossed

Please am glad to find this community , i shall be glad to help anyone with whatever i have gone through till now , namely Skills assessment , DIMA application process etc. Just post over this forum.

Thanks for reading this message , have a great day

Jamie


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there, are you using an agency or have you completed all apps yourself? is it that simple - we need help and any advise offered, thanks Elisa & Chris


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Elisa and Chris

I am applying on myself only till now no agents hired. I suggest you to go through immigration website to read everything they want for application.

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jamie, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you checkout timeline that usually has up to date time scales on it for each visa type and the different stages. We did our medicals on 23rd Feb 2004 and got the approval on 3rd May 2004 - we were on a skilled independent 175 too. I don't know if those times are still relevant after 4 years since things may have changed! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sumeet_gk (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Im sumeet here. Im new to this forum. 
I have applied for 175 visa, lodgement date on 5 feb 2008. 

Any idea when my co will be alloted.

Sumeet


----------



## sumeet_gk (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

It really feels good that i have so many suggestions posted on this forum.
Tell you what im sick and tired of waiting for my co to be alloted. As per the aspc mail, the paper based allocations of 175 visa has stuck on 19 sept 2007.
I really wonder when this will proceed further.

Guys your comments.

Regards,
Sumeet


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sumeet, 

I used an agent and so they did all that kind of stuff for me so sorry I can't offer any suggestions. 

There is the time line link in an earlier post and that may be able to give some idea of processing times. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

sumeet_gk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im sumeet here. Im new to this forum.
> I have applied for 175 visa, lodgement date on 5 feb 2008.
> ...


Hi

the current wait time is approx 8-12 months for case completion , so you can expect that around feb 2009 you will be inside australia.

You can track about co allocation date by sending blank email to [email protected] and current date is 16 sep 2007 for case allocation

this means those ppl who filed case on 16 sep 2007 are having co and case under final consideration


hope this gives you some idea of time you can expect

thanks


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi.

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you: all forms done, just waiting now!

I'm going through the 175 route, too. According to the site on the internet, they have all the paper work now (which they received about 3 weeks ago), so I'm just waiting to hear back, which is the real killer.

May I ask if your occupation was on the SOL or MODL list, as I'm wondering if this makes a difference - I have heard (from one website) that you could be 'fast-tracked' if yours appears on the MODL, but I haven't heard anybody here or anywhere else since mention it!

Does anyone know if this is the case, or is the MODL list only useful for getting extra points?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Shucks, You mean it takes 8-9 months for a Case Officer to be alloted?? Thats is a long time and I guess the worst waiting period. .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

The timeline would be apply for the visa, wait for 8 months for the CO, 8th or 9th month when a CO is alloted, he asks you for the police verification and the medicals, wait for a month or two more till you are finally granted a visa? Is that right?
I was told by my consultant that all in all it takes a year including the skill assessment.

The question now is, we got our ACS result on may 24th. We are waiting for our passport and other formalities like marriage registration and IELTS, which will take close to a month or maybe two. which means we are down 3 months post acs results. Now, the validity of ACS assessment is one year. does that mean we have to apply within one year or does that mean it should be less than a year till the CO is alloted? If former is the case, we can apply till May 2009, and if latter is the case then we have to apply immediately so that by the time the CO is alloted, the acs should still be valid..

God, why am i so confused today


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> God, why am i so confused today


It gets to you after a while. You begin to question your sanity. You question every little thing, am I doing this right? Did I fill in that form properly? Did I tick the box when I shouldn't? Did I tick when I should have put an X? The list is endless.... 

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dolly said:


> It gets to you after a while. You begin to question your sanity. You question every little thing, am I doing this right? Did I fill in that form properly? Did I tick the box when I shouldn't? Did I tick when I should have put an X? The list is endless....
> 
> Dolly


 I think the more we read, the more the information we get but at times it confuses us so much that we end up asking such silly things which have an answer hidden in what we ask. 

And a person like me, I keep pressing the lock button on my car center locking remote just to make sure my car is locked, or I have not forgotten it. I think i would put myself amongst those with obsessive disorder, . I wonder what will happen when we actually file the application. Two days back i started to panic just thinking about the whereabouts of my passport. Shekhar (my husband) looks at me and cant stop laughing the moment i start behaving like a freak. . We at times get so desperate to get things done in order and on time that without realising we start making such fools of ourselves, but good for other people around us, since it makes their day lighter by all the smiles and laughter that we get for them in a package. SILLY.


----------



## sumeet_gk (Jul 15, 2008)

benevolent001 said:


> Hi
> 
> the current wait time is approx 8-12 months for case completion , so you can expect that around feb 2009 you will be inside australia.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Yes i know that i have to wait for a time period of 8-12months, but as per the aspc reply mail the co allocations for the 175 paper based has stuck on 19 sept for the past six months and there is no further processing done. So im not sure whether i will be in australia even in feb 2009.

If anybody know why these allocations are delayed and the probable date when they could start allocataing co to 175 cases please let me know.

Rgds,
Sumeet


----------



## sumeet_gk (Jul 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> The timeline would be apply for the visa, wait for 8 months for the CO, 8th or 9th month when a CO is alloted, he asks you for the police verification and the medicals, wait for a month or two more till you are finally granted a visa? Is that right?
> I was told by my consultant that all in all it takes a year including the skill assessment.
> 
> The question now is, we got our ACS result on may 24th. We are waiting for our passport and other formalities like marriage registration and IELTS, which will take close to a month or maybe two. which means we are down 3 months post acs results. Now, the validity of ACS assessment is one year. does that mean we have to apply within one year or does that mean it should be less than a year till the CO is alloted? If former is the case, we can apply till May 2009, and if latter is the case then we have to apply immediately so that by the time the CO is alloted, the acs should still be valid..
> ...



Hi,

One of my friend is almost in his nineth period of waiting for his co allotment. He had applied for a 175 skilled visa. The aspc mail says that its still in sept 19 2007. When the hell will aspc start allocating co. Im really sick and tired planning to quit.


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

The best way to pass this wait period is to forget that you have applied for visa

@Anj , you don't have to worry for ACS time period validation , just apply for visa as you get all documents ready and try to send all of those what ever you can in one lot , and also do send your Income Tax returns to them that will help ...BTW i saw you in forum you seem to be a great planner , looking out for ever thing from house to job all at a one go from start ...great work 

@ Sumeet

The processing time is improving each day , they have opened one more precessing center specially for Skilled migration visa applicants , so we can expect much more faster processing time , i guess it will be around 6-8 months max. for all cases filed from now onwards

I am also in same boat my application date is 26 Sept and you can seee how i might be feeling with dates struck at 19 Sept 

Its all about patience ....and having fun in this wait period...so just enjoy !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

benevolent001 said:


> The best way to pass this wait period is to forget that you have applied for visa
> 
> @Anj , you don't have to worry for ACS time period validation , just apply for visa as you get all documents ready and try to send all of those what ever you can in one lot , and also do send your Income Tax returns to them that will help ...BTW i saw you in forum you seem to be a great planner , looking out for ever thing from house to job all at a one go from start ...great work
> 
> !


Yeah right, have fun Sumeet, dont panic. hehe, this comes from someone who just classified herself as impatient freak .

and thanks Benevolent for calling me a great planner. Well I have been at this since almost one year, or maybe more. I just want to make sure I am not into something that i will regret, we are putting in a lot of money, and there wont be looking back once we are off from here to OZ. I do like reading a lot, so instead of books, it is Australia for me for now. I think I have read almost all the sites on Australia. The focus is there and I am very clear on my head. I have even been making notes on what has to be done once we get the visa, till we get a job and get things rolling. I do plan much in advance for anything and everything that I do.

We did send all papers for the ACS application, that included even the certificates that my husband got from his current and Ex employers, though they were not relevant, they were merely the certificates of appreciation, but we just put everything in the file, whatever papers we had we gave them to the consultant. and we gave two copies so that we do not have to send the same again for the visa application. So paper-wise I am not really worried now like others. All we need to give to the consultant now is the visa form filled by both of us along with IELTS results, marriage certificates and respective passport copies. . I will keep in mind the tax returns as well. Good point


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

@ anj 

I noted Very good points in your message , thanks for those

i guess by the time you are though these process of filing visa and waiting you will be having about 10k posts on this forum  all full of great stuff

thanks for all of those points


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

benevolent001 said:


> @ anj
> 
> I noted Very good points in your message , thanks for those
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Great. I am on cloud 9. You see I read and read and read, and there was no one to guide us. All I did all day at work was google australia and open say 10-15 sites at one go and one by one read all. then the next 15. It feels nice to tell people things that no one told us.  thanks again.


----------



## dazissac (Sep 5, 2008)

*Kindly let me know the processing time of 175 category*

Dear,

I have also applied a couple of months back and till now no communications has been received. Knidly let me know when you have applied, so that i can work out a tentative date.. Your help will be appreciated.

Re the Query..one of my friend got the communication letter on March 08 and got the visa in June 12, 08. So i presume that you have to wait for atleast 2 months.

Daz




benevolent001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum am glad i found you all
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dazissac said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have also applied a couple of months back and till now no communications has been received. Knidly let me know when you have applied, so that i can work out a tentative date.. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


175 takes about one year. they take close to 9 months to allot the case officer, post which it all happens in a couple of months. the medicals take a month and the police clearance too takes as much time. both are done simultaneously.


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

dazissac said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have also applied a couple of months back and till now no communications has been received. Knidly let me know when you have applied, so that i can work out a tentative date.. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi

As told by anj above its around wait time of 7-9 months depending upon paper and online applications . Paper applications are cleared slow.

I already got visa , you can see this thread below 

link

Please let me know if you have any query further OR ask anj she is more then a encyclopedia for Australian immigration now 


Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

benevolent001 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please let me know if you have any query further OR ask anj she is more then a encyclopedia for Australian immigration now
> 
> ...


hehehehehe.. my husband just read that and laughed. hehehe


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Jamie welcome to the forum,
Agree with benevolent001, our application (skilled independent 175 visa) took nearly 12 months, once had medicals it was only a matter of weeks. We also used a migration Agent which handled everything for us, that worked well. The waiting is the worst part , use the time to do as much research as you can, areas, employment etc these forums are excellent for that, any questions dont hesitate to ask. Good luck


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

*Hi benevolent001*



spadgersdad said:


> Hi Jamie welcome to the forum,
> Agree with benevolent001, our application (skilled independent 175 visa) took nearly 12 months, once had medicals it was only a matter of weeks. We also used a migration Agent which handled everything for us, that worked well. The waiting is the worst part , use the time to do as much research as you can, areas, employment etc these forums are excellent for that, any questions dont hesitate to ask. Good luck


Just logged onto your link, have you found employment yet? Hubby is a Maintenance Mechanical Engineer and his company are always looking for skilled Engineers, just thought we may be able to help if you are still looking for employment.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I am happy to c u all in VISA process after successfully completing ACS assessment.

well coming to CO allocation, I have seen many postings even on different forums too.

as per my understanding, I came to conclusion that, when ever you apply for VISA, they only do CO allocation once in a year that too that is in the month of September. if that is the case people who are applying June, July don't need to wait for quite long time I believe, of course it depends on the number of applications that are waiting for?

please correct me if i am wrong.


Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vskrao said:


> as per my understanding, I came to conclusion that, when ever you apply for VISA, they only do CO allocation once in a year that too that is in the month of September.
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi Sankar

This is not the case, the CO's are allotted through the year, the backlog is so much that the allotment takes time. If you see the timeline website, timeline you will notice that the CO's are allotted all year round.

anj


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

spadgersdad said:


> Just logged onto your link, have you found employment yet? Hubby is a Maintenance Mechanical Engineer and his company are always looking for skilled Engineers, just thought we may be able to help if you are still looking for employment.



Hi 

I am looking for job , i am electrical engineer can you help me with this , many many thanks in advance to you.

I have got skilled visa this 6th august

With Best Wishes


----------



## sumeet_gk (Jul 15, 2008)

*Hi*



spadgersdad said:


> Just logged onto your link, have you found employment yet? Hubby is a Maintenance Mechanical Engineer and his company are always looking for skilled Engineers, just thought we may be able to help if you are still looking for employment.


Hi,

Im sumeet, a mechanical engineer. I have also applied for 175 skilled visa. Im looking out for jobs at melbourne so can you please help in anyways.

Regards,
Sumeet


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

hello this is nazib
I have nominated for Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle
I have submitted file in this month.
if i submit my file for Skilled Visa Processing 175 how much time they will take?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess one year from the day u apply for the visa. give or take a month.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

here Australian immigration department has said that if anyone get MODL then his visa will be pocesses in priority basis so the priority means 1 year!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, if u compare with other countries, one year for the goodness is not much.. for everything one has to wait, as they say, you dont get the fruit overnight, u hv to sow the seeds and wait for the tree to grow.
another thing, it has been taking anything between 8 months to one year to 2 years also for those who had any issues with their papers.
If u want things to be done faster, go there in not more thn a month or two, then u hv an option for applying for student or sponsored visa. for tht too u wil hv to wait and find a sponsor..
u see, patience always pays. for MODL, they process it faster but it does not mean u wil b there in 2 months, it will take maybe a month or so less thn the normal skilled migration.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

which one is faster
e-lodge or paper based?
is there any restiction on e-odge system?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from what we can see, as of now, for e-lodged applications, they r processing the ones filed in december 2007 and for the paper based ones, they r processing the september 2007 ones. I guess there is a difference of two months.


----------



## OBIBINI (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi all,
i lodged my 175 on the 11Nov2008 and had response in a week acknowledging application receipt.My trade is FITTER and on MODL and SOL.The letter states such trade will be given priority.Any idea as to when CO will be allocated?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

OBIBINI said:


> Hi all,
> i lodged my 175 on the 11Nov2008 and had response in a week acknowledging application receipt.My trade is FITTER and on MODL and SOL.The letter states such trade will be given priority.Any idea as to when CO will be allocated?


Hi OBIBINI
Way to go.. about one year or if we get lucky and the process becomes faster then 9-10 months.
I think MODL takes a couple of months less.

wish u luck. have patience, it pays.


----------



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applied in sep 2008 in 175 paper lodge.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi OBIBINI
> Way to go.. about one year or if we get lucky and the process becomes faster then 9-10 months.
> I think MODL takes a couple of months less.
> 
> wish u luck. have patience, it pays.


 GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION ADELAIDE
PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR THE WEEK COMMENCING:
23 March 2009

This is an automated e-mail response which provides weekly updated
information on skilled migration applications being processed by the
Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre (ASPC). Please do not reply to this
email address. This mailbox is not monitored. Our contact details are
listed below.

ASPC PROCESSING INFORMATION

On 17 December 2008 the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced
changes to the way General Skilled Migration applications will be
processed. Details can be found on the DIAC website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm#j

As a result of the Minister's direction, as of 1 January 2009, all
applications for General Skilled Migration are being processed in the
following priority order:

1. Applications with a successful State & Territory Nomination (until all
applications have been processed); and then
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Critical Skills
List (CSL) (until all applications have been processed); and then
3. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Migration
Occupations in Demand List (MODL) (until all applications have been
processed); and then
4. All other remaining applications

The Minister's direction applies to the processing of all skilled migration
applications currently before the department.

Application Processing Information

Please Note: You should allow a further 10 working days after the relevant
date indicated below for your case officer to contact you. If you have not
been contacted after this time please lodge an enquiry about your
application at General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Applications are now being processed as follows:

State & Territory Nominated Applications:

Once the department has received and approved a nomination from a state or
territory authority processing of the application will commence within 10
working days of that approval.

Applications with a nominated occupation on the Critical Skills List (CSL):

Applications are being processed in date of lodgement order. The ASPC
expects to have commenced processing of all CSL applications held by this
office by the end of May 2009.

Information about the CSL can be found on the department's website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf

Applications with a nominated occupation on the Migration Occupations in
Demand List (MODL):
Applications are not being processed at present.

All Other Applications
Applications are not being processed at present.

Subclasses 485, 476, 487 and 887 are not subject to the above changes. The
processing dates for these subclasses are as follows:

VC 485 (paper): 25 March 2008
VC 485 (e-lodged): Processing has commenced on all applications being
assessed by the ASPC.

VF 476 (paper): 21 April 2008
VF 476 (e-lodged): 9 May 2008

VC 487 (paper): 13 February 2009

VB 887: 13 February 2009

OTHER PROCESSING NEWS

CAPITAL INVESTMENT UPDATE - THE CAPITAL INVESTMENT SCHEME HAS RE-OPENED

The capital investment scheme has reopened for pre-1 September 2007
applicants with the South Australian Government Financing Authority
announcing it will accept deposits. This office will be writing to
applicants and providing information about the process for making a capital
investment within the next four weeks. Applicants will not be able to make
the investment until they have received this letter and the relevant
application form.

Once advice is received from the South Australian Government Financing
Authority that the investment has been made processing of the application
will continue to finalisation.

Please refer to the latest information available online at:
Frequently Asked Questions – Capital Investment Scheme

MEDICAL RESULTS

Please do not post your HSA onshore medical results to us. Do not open the
sealed envelope or forward the results to the Department unless your case
officer specifically requests they be sent.

BRISBANE

The BSPC is now processing the following eVisa Onshore General Skilled
Migration applications:

BAD+84h Subclass 885, 886 and 487 lodged on or after 1 December 2007
BAD+84h Subclass 485 lodged on or after 1 March 2008
BAD+84h Subclass 887 lodged on or after 1 July 2008

Information regarding applications processed in Brisbane can be obtained by
sending a blank email to the following email address:
[email protected]



CONTACTING US


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi lucky boy, we are sailing on the same boat. we too applied in sept 08, I really can not comment on the kind of time it would take. infact no one can. but CSL applications would be cleared by May09, as mentione din the website and then comes the modl applicants. all one can do is wait.


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

*visa update*

Hi there - so sorry, I have not been on this sight for so long as I gave up for a while. How did you get on, are you now permanent? I live in OZ for six months of the year as my TRA was rejected and am now re-applying and would be interested in knowing how long it all took etc..
Many thanks 

Elisa


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................tell me


----------



## Palamos (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello

My experience with the so well versed with immigration has not been too good, so decided to go solo and finalize this.

The immigration lawyers so called Goldsmith, based in Sydney.

I contacted them and they assured me to be extremely well versed with cases like mine.

I was applying for a 175 class skilled immigration visa.

They requested me all the medicals, police records, and all related paperwork, which I sent.

Then requested 3 career episodes, which were done and sent and rejected by engineers australia, and requested to make 2 new career episodes.

Surfing the web, I found a law from 1989 that states all engineers from the UK licensed prior to 1998 they are exempted of engineers australia, law the so well know lawyers had no clue about it.

Now I started to get all my paperwork by myself, and I can see the I have a police report plus a medical which is a year and a half old, and afraid they will come back to me requesting new ones (more time and more $$$)

Goldsmith Lawyers is a NO NO.

After all the mistakes, the owner comes back to me saying that I should be happy since considering what I paid and what they worked on my case I should be paid 6 to 7 times more.

It is quite non couraging to pass almost 2 years to find out nothing has been started.

Lawyers of course fired, should I ask for a reimburse legally?


----------

